# Amphetamine from P2P (phenyl-2-propanone)



## G.Patton

*Introduction*​Amphetamine can be obtained in a 30% yield in a one-step synthesis by refluxing phenylacetone in ethanol with ammonia, aluminium grit, and a small quantity of mercuric chloride. By trying out this reaction procedure for amphetamine, it was found that the yield of the reaction was not as high as for Pervitin (30% and 70%, respectively). However, the easiness of the procedure makes this method worthwhile. It's the simplest way to obtain amphetamine sulphate from P2P. Another way you can learn in Synthesis of Dextroamphetamine from P2P with (S)-(−)-α-Methylbenzylamine topic.​*Equipment and **glassware:*​
2 L Round bottom flask;​
Retort stand and clamp for securing apparatus;​
Magnetic stirrer with heating plate;​
Reflux condenser;​
Water bath;​
Vacuum source;​
Glass rod and spatula;​
Rotovap machine;​
Laboratory scale (0.01-100 g is suitable) [depends on synthesis load];​
Measuring cylinders 100 and 500 mL;​
100 mL x3; 250 mL x3; 500 mL x3 Beakers;​
1 L Separatory funnel;​
Distillation apparatus;​
Boiling chips;​
Buchner flask and funnel [Schott filter may be used for small quantities];​
Pasteur pipette.​
*Reagents:*​
40 g, 0.3 mole Phenylacetone (P2P) [_CAS: 103-79-7_];​
200 mL Ethanol (EtOH) 96-98 %​
200 mL 25 % Ammonia alc. (NH4OH);​
40 g, 1.5 moles Al-grit;​
0.3 g,1 mmol Mercury chloride (2) (HgCl2);​
~200 mL Distilled water;​
120 g Potassium hydroxide (KOH);​
~450 mL Diethyl ether (Et2O);​
~ 200 mL Hydrochloric acid 20 % (HCl) aq. solution;​
~ 200 g Sodium sulfate (Na2SO4);​
~30 mL Sulfuric acid conc. 98%.​


​_1-Phenyl-2-aminopropane sulfate:_
Boiling Point (free base): 200-203 °C at 760 mm Hg;
Melting Point: 280-281 °C;
Molecular Weight: 368.5 g/mol;
Density: 0.936 g/mL;
CAS Number: 60-13-9.
*Procedure*​A mixture of 40 g (0.3 mole) phenylacetone, 200 mL ethanol, 200 mL 25 % ammonia, 40 g (1.5 mole) Al-grit and 0.3 g (1 mmol) HgCl2 is warmed with vigorous stirring in 2 L round bottom flask with reflux condenser until reaction takes place, after which warming is stopped immediately. Cooling should be applied if the reaction becomes too violent. When the violence of the reaction has diminished, the mixture is refluxed with vigorous stirring for about 2 h, concentrated in vacuo to 200 mL and poured into ice water, alkalinized with 120 g KOH, and extracted with ether (100 mL x 3). The extractions are treated with 20 % HCl, the resulting water layer alkalinized and extracted with 150 mL ether. The organic layer is dried over Na2SO4, the ether evaporated, and the residue distilled in vacuo. Yield: 12.5 g (*30 %*).​

​Preparation of amphetamine sulfate by addition of sulfuric acid drop-wise is yielded 96-98 % product with a *purity of 99.2-99.8 % *(USP grade), which was filtered as white powder on the Buchner flask and funnel and air dried. Here and here you can find video and photo-manuals of acidifying procedures respectively.​


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

hello sir, sorry i want to ask. I have made amphetamines in this way I get a layer of oil as much as 25 grams and when I make sulfate salt I get 8 grams, while from the solution I extract it and get only 1 gram, is this appropriate or not sir, sorry sir 1 more for how to use this amphetamine how many mg for the moderate dose and how do you use it, is it a pill or what, sir, please advise sir, thank you.


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

This sir.


----------



## T0R

@G.Patton


----------



## G.Patton

Yusuf said:


> hello sir, sorry i want to ask. I have made amphetamines in this way I get a layer of oil as much as 25 grams and when I make sulfate salt I get 8 grams, while from the solution I extract it and get only 1 gram, is this appropriate or not sir, sorry sir 1 more for how to use this amphetamine how many mg for the moderate dose and how do you use it, is it a pill or what, sir, please advise sir, thank you.



YusufHello, 9g in total is to small (~21% conversion). How much P2P have you used? Probably you got 25 g not pure amphetamine free base or I didn't understand your text clearly.


Yusuf said:


> how to use this amphetamine how many mg for the moderate dose and how do you use it, is it a pill or what, sir, please advise sir, thank you.


You can open *BB Wiki **==> Amphetamine *and read about.


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

I used 40gram p2p , I got 25gram free base oil, but when I made sulfate salt I only got 8gram.


----------



## G.Patton

Yusuf said:


> I used 40gram p2p , I got 25gram free base oil



YusufIt is quite good yield, 62.5%. I think there is not pure amphetamine free base. You can check boiling point of your oil. If it is very different from amphetamine, you can vacuum distill it.


----------



## studentt

hello, i have freebase a-oil but i have some problems. it is crystal clear but the ph is 11.8. and it also smell like caustic. what should i do to purefy it. i have done normale distillation because i can reach high temperature. should i wash it with boiling water?


----------



## G.Patton

studentt said:


> it is crystal clear but the ph is 11.8. and it also smell like caustic. what should i do to purefy it.



studenttHello, Studentt. Why do you decided that it is wrong? Amphetamine freebase has alkaline pH because -NH2 group gives basic medium.


studentt said:


> i have done normale distillation


what is the boiling temperature of your product?


studentt said:


> should i wash it with boiling water?


It isn't necessary.


----------



## studentt

above 200c. i don’t know exactly because my heatingmantle is without display. but when i distilled it. reach the boiling ponit it was something like gas. and turn back to liquid.


----------



## G.Patton

studentt said:


> above 200c. i don’t know exactly because my heatingmantle is without display. but when i distilled it. reach the boiling ponit it was something like gas. and turn back to liquid.



studenttBoiling point is indirect confirmation of substance purity. You can read here to understand it clearly Boiling point determination. The thermometer must be used for distillation purposes.


----------



## Sweswe

at what scale can this synthesis be done in? is there any other process when it comes to around 1l p2p


----------



## G.Patton

Sweswe said:


> at what scale can this synthesis be done in? is there any other process when it comes to around 1l p2p



SwesweI think reaction will be too violent and a yield will be decreased. I'm not sure that you can scale it more than 100g.


----------



## Sweswe

G.Patton said:


> I think reaction will be too violent and a yield will be decreased. I'm not sure that you can scale it more than 100g.



G.Pattonok thanks for reply! Do you know which route is best for larger batches? I've looked a bit at P2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2 (1kg scale) but I'm also looking for bigger than that if there's a possibility, sorry for asking here, know it doesn't belong in the thread

/Regards


----------



## G.Patton

Sweswe said:


> I've looked a bit at P2NP with NaBH4/CuCl2 (1kg scale)



SwesweYes, I would like to recommend you this method


----------



## Hank Schrader

The yield can be increased up to 95%. The only condition is anhydrous ammonia.


----------



## Gale

How much mercuric chloride you guys reccomend for 800g synth


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

Hank Schrader said:


> The yield can be increased up to 95%. The only condition is anhydrous ammonia.



Hank Schraderhello sir, how do you use anhydrous ammonia while the hgcl reaction must contain water content.. can you explain your method.


----------



## Hank Schrader

Yusuf said:


> hello sir, how do you use anhydrous ammonia while the hgcl reaction must contain water content.. can you explain your method.



YusufIt's that simple. The technology has long been known, which uses an autoclave and anhydrous ammonia. The ammonia cylinder is connected to the autoclave and saturated with the icy methanol to the desired mass. Usually make a 10-12% solution of ammonia in methanol. Water will of course be in small quantities in the reaction because when imine is formed, the reaction releases water...
Amphetamine can be obtained both on aluminum and on other catalysts, but in the case of using Raney or other metals, hydrogen must be supplied to the reaction.


----------



## longlivehank

Yusuf said:


> hello sir, sorry i want to ask. I have made amphetamines in this way I get a layer of oil as much as 25 grams and when I make sulfate salt I get 8 grams, while from the solution I extract it and get only 1 gram, is this appropriate or not sir, sorry sir 1 more for how to use this amphetamine how many mg for the moderate dose and how do you use it, is it a pill or what, sir, please advise sir, thank you.



Yusufhello yusuf what is the latest status ? can you cook meth ?


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

hello, I tried to cook it but it didn't work after 5 attempts, I failed, but when I made amphetamine it worked, I was thinking if my p2p had a problem, but I measured the boiling point and it was correct p2p, even though I have a video of making meth clearly,and i followed it but i didn't get anything...


----------



## ChingShih

Yusuf said:


> hello, I tried to cook it but it didn't work after 5 attempts, I failed, but when I made amphetamine it worked, I was thinking if my p2p had a problem, but I measured the boiling point and it was correct p2p, even though I have a video of making meth clearly,and i followed it but i didn't get anything...



Yusuf
Did you make hydrolisis of n-formylamphetamine with naoh+methanol, or did you do hydrolisis with acid?
Can you please post short synthesis how you did from p2p to amphetamine? (with reaction time and temperature please)


----------



## T0R

ChingShih said:


> Did you make hydrolysis of n-formylamphetamine with NaOH+methanol, or did you do hydrolysis with acid?



ChingShih
I did not know that basified what possible with NaOH+methanol ?
so what you are saying is that after you cook your N-formy with HCl for two hours, you're basified with NaOH+methanol ?
don't get this ???


----------



## T0R

how much Naoh you use for 100ml N-formy
and how much methanol you use for disolving the Naoh ?


----------



## T0R

ChingShih said:


> Did you make hydrolisis of n-formylamphetamine with naoh+methanol, or did you do hydrolisis with acid?
> Can you please post short synthesis how you did from p2p to amphetamine? (with reaction time and temperature please)



ChingShih
this makes no sense at al after we got ph14 if you add than acid again your ph drops back to 1 also if we add methanol ph drops again

@HIGGS BOSSON @G.Patton

@Yusuf

sorry edit not possible


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

hello, I mixed 40 mlp2p, 100 ml ethanol, 25% ammonia 200 ml, aluminum foil, 20 grams, for the amalgam, I heated the reaction for 3 hours at a temperature, 69-80 degrees. after that I filtered it and got a white oil-free base layer, 25 grams, I made amphetamine with mixed the oil with acetone and dripped sulfuric acid up to ph6, and put it in the refrigerator, and I got 8 grams of white powder precipitate after drying and weighing, but when I extracted amphetamine from aqueous solution which I extracted with petroleum ether, I only got 1 gram... I think it's like that, friends.


----------



## ChingShih

Saul said:


> I did not know that basified what possible with NaOH+methanol ?
> so what you are saying is that after you cook your N-formy with HCl for two hours, you're basified with NaOH+methanol ?
> don't get this ???



Saul
There are 2 options when doing Hydrolisis, first is the normal old school way with HCL acid, so n-formylamphetamine + 37% hcl and boil for 2 hours
The second option which is kept in dark secret (and I don't know why????) is Hydrolisis with NaOH + Methanol, so you pour n-formylamphetamine + NaOH solution + Methanol inside reaction vessel and then boil it for 2 hours I think

But someone who has experience with Hydrolisis with NaOH+Methanol should clear up the situation and explain how it really works
@Hank Schrader


----------



## T0R

ChingShih said:


> There are 2 options when doing Hydrolysis, first is the normal old school way with HCL acid, so n-formylamphetamine + 37% HCl and boil for 2 hours
> The second option which is kept in dark secret (and I don't know why????) is Hydrolysis with NaOH + Methanol, so you pour n-formylamphetamine + NaOH solution + Methanol inside reaction vessel and then boil it for 2 hours I think
> 
> But someone who has experience with Hydrolysis with NaOH+Methanol should clear up the situation and explain how it really works
> @Hank Schrader



ChingShih
yesterday I prepared a solution off 300ml methanol + 35gr NaOH it takes 3 hours to solve, but I think this is allot better this way
Because we need methanol anyway in an later stadium . and then you are sure there is no water left in the solution.

but I think you still need HCl to boil with N-formy for tho hours.
my next try will be after boiling HCl + N-formy for two hours seperate and basified with mix methanol / NaOH
and no toluene, NEVER AGAIN


----------



## ChingShih

Saul said:


> yesterday I prepared a solution off 300ml methanol + 35gr NaOH it takes 3 hours to solve, but I think this is allot better this way
> Because we need methanol anyway in an later stadium . and then you are sure there is no water left in the solution.
> 
> but I think you still need HCl to boil with N-formy for tho hours.
> my next try will be after boiling HCl + N-formy for two hours seperate and basified with mix methanol / NaOH
> and no toluene, NEVER AGAIN



Saul
You do not listen friend, I wrote there are 2 ways of Hydrolisis you are again doing it your way, you will fail again!
Boil N-formyl with NaOH 50% solution + Methanol, in ratio 1:1:1, and post here if there is any success so we all learn from this experiment


----------



## T0R

ChingShih said:


> You do not listen friend, I wrote there are 2 ways of Hydrolysis you are again doing it your way, you will fail again!
> Boil N-formyl with NaOH 50% solution + Methanol, in ratio 1:1:1, and post here if there is any success, so we all learn from this experiment



ChingShih
how do you prepaire your NaOH solution with water or methanol ?

I also ask before if I add the NaOH solution to the N-formy if I must boil it again, and they say no
Because the temp be not higher than 60°c

To me, this makes no sense, but this is what people say here. 
I personally think these syntheses only can work if we add HCL gas to the solution. 
but it is very hard to make this.


----------



## ChingShih

Saul said:


> how do you prepaire your NaOH solution with water or methanol ?
> 
> I also ask before if I add the NaOH solution to the N-formy if I must boil it again, and they say no
> Because the temp be not higher than 60°c
> 
> To me, this makes no sense, but this is what people say here.
> I personally think these syntheses only can work if we add HCL gas to the solution.
> but it is very hard to make this.



Saul
I didnt try to do this hydrolisis way with naoh+methanol, so you will have to make experiments for yourself
no need to add hcl gas to the solution, you are after amph. sulphate not amph. hydrochloride 
you only have to make leuckart first (which you already made), then boil the n-formyl either with hcl acid OR naoh+methanol to perform hydrolisis
then make steam distillation of the final reaction, and voila your clean freebase should be there


----------



## turk

ChingShih said:


> I didnt try to do this hydrolisis way with naoh+methanol, so you will have to make experiments for yourself
> no need to add hcl gas to the solution, you are after amph. sulphate not amph. hydrochloride
> you only have to make leuckart first (which you already made), then boil the n-formyl either with hcl acid OR naoh+methanol to perform hydrolisis
> then make steam distillation of the final reaction, and voila your clean freebase should be there



ChingShihHello for steam distillation you just take the black liquid or do you add something else
you dont take out the water you use for naoh ?
you just steam distill everything ?


----------



## Felix34-73

Can we use petroleum ether instead of ethyl ether?


----------



## ChingShih

turk said:


> Hello for steam distillation you just take the black liquid or do you add something else
> you dont take out the water you use for naoh ?
> you just steam distill everything ?



turk
i dont have experience with this reaction
so if you will make it then please post here on forum so we all learn
this synthesis has to see the light of the day finally, because it was kept in dark for too long in the underground scene....


----------



## jokerr

p2p- amphetamine
Is there any other effective synthesis?
Could you please share a more efficient synthesis?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

jokerr said:


> p2p- amphetamine
> Is there any other effective synthesis?
> Could you please share a more efficient synthesis?



jokerrI’m afraid this is it for amphetamine.Benzyl methyl ketone is more suited for meth


----------



## Mr.Blanks00

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> I’m afraid this is it for amphetamine.Benzyl methyl ketone is more suited for meth



UWe9o12jkied91dhello friend, what is your reason for saying you are worried about p2p to amphetamine, isn't it in the literature that erowid says p2p to amphetamine can produce 99% purity, even though it's still racemat, can you explain.


----------



## jokerr

Is there an alternative to diethyl ether (Et2O)?
Can DCM be used?


----------



## T0R

jokerr said:


> Is there an alternative to diethyl ether (Et2O)?
> Can DCM be used?



jokerr
don't use toluene, it is not working at all . 
I think steam destination is the best.
my black liquid transfer to a light yellow liquid.
but it takes a long time, and my first try was not so good. 
I had only a little from 100ml black liquid.

my next try I use a 3 neck flask, I connect my pear shape separator funnel to it and fill with water.
slowly, dropwise, add the water to the flask where my black liquid is located.
every time the water connect with the black liquid, you get steam .
this steam reflux and collect it in a cylinder


----------



## jokerr

Saul said:


> don't use toluene, it is not working at all .
> I think steam destination is the best.
> my black liquid transfer to a light yellow liquid.
> but it takes a long time, and my first try was not so good.
> I had only a little from 100ml black liquid.
> 
> my next try I use a 3 neck flask, I connect my pear shape separator funnel to it and fill with water.
> slowly, dropwise, add the water to the flask where my black liquid is located.
> every time the water connect with the black liquid, you get steam .
> this steam reflux and collect it in a cylinder



SaulWhat is the result if I use petroleum ether?
Normal ether controlled liquid is not allowed to be sold in my country.


----------



## ChingShih

Saul said:


> don't use toluene, it is not working at all .
> I think steam destination is the best.
> my black liquid transfer to a light yellow liquid.
> but it takes a long time, and my first try was not so good.
> I had only a little from 100ml black liquid.
> 
> my next try I use a 3 neck flask, I connect my pear shape separator funnel to it and fill with water.
> slowly, dropwise, add the water to the flask where my black liquid is located.
> every time the water connect with the black liquid, you get steam .
> this steam reflux and collect it in a cylinder



Saul
After HCL hydrolisis, NaOH solution is added to it and steam distillation is made 
Did you add NaOH after hydrolisis? 
Can you show picture how does your yellow liquid look like?


----------



## T0R

ChingShih said:


> Did you add NaOH after hydrolisis?



ChingShih yes I did and I also add methanol but this is not needed


----------



## T0R

http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/attachments/lbcfyxhuxr-jpg.8207/?hash=e7ffa8dfeda7c69c4449d436ad1b8f63


----------



## T0R

jokerr said:


> What is the result if I use petroleum ether?
> Normal ether controlled liquid is not allowed to be sold in my country.



jokerr
dont know my friend but different sources say DCM is the best


----------



## ChingShih

Saul said:


> http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/attachments/lbcfyxhuxr-jpg.8207/?hash=e7ffa8dfeda7c69c4449d436ad1b8f63



Saul
Looks like amphetamine freebase, does it smell nice?
Did you try to add sulfuric acid to this yellow looking oil? 
I smell success


----------



## T0R

ChingShih said:


> Looks like amphetamine freebase, does it smell nice?
> Did you try to add sulfuric acid to this yellow looking oil?
> I smell success



ChingShih
not yet soon I try


----------



## T0R

ChingShih said:


> Looks like amphetamine freebase, does it smell nice?
> Did you try to add sulfuric acid to this yellow looking oil?
> I smell success



ChingShih
Bad news no reaction at all like my previous 4 fails

when all the water is removed from my light yellow substance, the pH is back 7 
I try to wash with NaOH so pH is back 14 but when separated again pH is back 7
after add methanol1/1 and dropwise sulphuric acid zero reaction nothing
this is now the 5th time the last step fail

PS: my light yellow substance smelt very good


----------



## T0R

I still do not believe that someone succeeded in this syntheses. 
no proofs posted from nobody


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Saul my man, no offense but if you can't perform your steam distillation it's not the syntheses fault or people are not lying to you. According to your description you destroyed the freebase by heating it so much that water instantly evaporated, it is plain wrong what you did.If you care to stop improvising tried and tested techniques like steam distillation maybe you would get more results. Either add some clean water to the extracted portions in 1 vessel, or with 2 separate vessels, 1 for steam connected to the other one.


----------



## flask

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> Saul my man, no offense but if you can't perform your steam distillation it's not the syntheses fault or people are not lying to you. According to your description you destroyed the freebase by heating it so much that water instantly evaporated, it is plain wrong what you did.If you care to stop improvising tried and tested techniques like steam distillation maybe you would get more results. Either add some clean water to the extracted portions in 1 vessel, or with 2 separate vessels, 1 for steam connected to the other one.



UWe9o12jkied91dI also want to know how the steam destination work best and what to use for it


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

flask said:


> I also want to know how the steam destination work best and what to use for it



flask





Solvents recovery


Introduction In the synthesis of mephedrone (4-MMC) and other psychoactive substances at different stages (synthesis and purification) use different solvents, which are not entered into a chemical reaction. They remain in the same form as before syntheses. However, they are mixed with dirt, and...




bbgate.com









Steam Distillation


Introduction. Steam distillation is analogous to simple distillation, the main difference being that steam (or water) is used in the distilling flask along with the material to be distilled. Experimentally the setups are arranged more or less the same (Fig.1), with small differences being how...




bbgate.com









Decantation, gravity filtration and liquid transferring


Introduction. In this topic, I'll overview some important laboratory techniques. Hard to overestimate the useful and helpful importance of these operations. Decanting, gravity filtration and liquid transferring are simple but take some attention and a little laboratory skill. Practicing them is...




bbgate.com


----------

